#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Entrance Exam to study aboard >  >  SSC GD Constable Result - Wil be On Official Website

## sunilkuuon

The Staff Selection Commission of India or SSC will release the SSC GD constable result on its official website, www.ssc.nic.in. This result will mark the recruitment of those candidates who appeared in the exam for the post of Constable (GD) in CAPFs and Rifleman (GD) in Assam Rifles. This result is the decision parameter of aspiring candidates who wish join different forces.





  Similar Threads: GATE 2017 Result to be announced on 27th March at their official site. JEE Main Result 2016 Result http://jeemain.nic.in/ CBSE 12th Result 2013 | CBSE Exam Result 2013 | CBSE class 12 Exam Result | +2 Result CBSE

----------

